

Urinal protocol vulnerability - vinnyglennon
http://blog.xkcd.com/2009/09/02/urinal-protocol-vulnerability/

======
a3n
The altruistic algorithm would be for the first guy to take an end, and the
next guys to skip one, filling from one end to the other.

